# Reparar casetera de radiograbadora



## alex123 (Dic 12, 2013)

hola amigos del foro sucede que tengo un problema que no logro resolver la casetera de un radiograbador akita rx-9888 me gira muy rapido cuando le doy play el caset empiesa a sonar muy rapido como si lo estubira reproduciendo a alta velosidad la y el motor gira pero muy rapido ya revise la tencion que le llega al motor es de 12v y me fije el motor dice que trabaja en 9v e visto otros equipos que tienen un trimpot que regula la velosidad del motor pero este radio no lo tiene entonces nose que hacer para regular la velosidad del motor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2013)

1) Revisa si no se queda activado un puente sobre el control de velocidad que se aplica al poner el aparato en avance rápido o rebobinar.
2) Ajusta la velocidad del motor
3) Cambia el motor


----------



## alex123 (Dic 12, 2013)

Ok vamos aver que tal esas 3 obciones examinare como dijiste, Pero para ver la donde se encuentra el regulador de motor tendre que ver el diagrama del artefacto cosa que no encontrado un esquema de esta radio.


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 12, 2013)

También tienes que revisar el rodillo de goma que baja al pulsar el play lo hace con cierta fuerza sobre el capstan, si no es así, es el rodillo de arrastre el que tira de la cinta y lo hace más rápido de lo que debería.


----------



## alex123 (Dic 12, 2013)

El rodillo esta bien no hay problemas si estaria mal ya se comeria la cinta


----------



## sergiot (Dic 12, 2013)

Lamentablemente en muchos radio-grabadores teníamos que trabajar a ciegas, no existía eso de pásame el circuito, era todo a pulmón siguiendo pistas o cables.

Lo primero que haría, dado que el motor dice 9V, es alimentarlo con una fuente externa de 9V y verifico si vuelve a la velocidad correcta, ojo que no todos los motores traían el preset para ajustar la velocidad, los mas antiguos venían con 2 contrapesos y platinos que desconectaban el colector cuando la fuerza centrifuga los abría, era la forma  mecánica de estabilizar las vueltas.


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 12, 2013)

> El rodillo esta bien no hay problemas si estaria mal ya se comeria la cinta


 
NO, si el rodillo está mal, la cinta avanza muy rápidamente.  Se come la cinta si no funciona el rodillo de arrastre


----------



## sergiot (Dic 12, 2013)

Es verdad, en algunos aparatos al tener poca presión del rodillo sobre el eje del volante, la cinta corría mas rápido, pero con mucha variación e inestable, siempre y cuando el embrague del recolector tuviese la suficiente fuerza como para arrastrar la cinta.

La cinta pedía la trayectoria cuando el rodillo apoyaba desparejo, es decir, perdía el paralelismo con el eje o estaba muy redonda la goma del rodillo, esa falla era muy jodida ya que había veces que cambiaba cuando ponías otro casette.


----------



## miguelus (Dic 12, 2013)

Buenas noches..
En casi todos los Motores de Casette el ajuste velocidad se encuentra en el interior del mismo.
Mira en la parte inferior del Motor, veras un agujero tapado con una goma de color negro, esa goma se abre con un pequeño destornillador plano y tienes acceso al trimer regulador de velocidad.

Pero ¡Ojo! si el Motor es de 9VCC y le están llegando 12VCC , es señal de que hay otro problema.

Sal U2


----------



## alex123 (Dic 13, 2013)

Parece que el problema debe ser de la fuente de alimentacion por que supuestamente esta radio funciona con 9v y si tiene 12v debe ser que hay un condenzador muy mal estado de todas formas si regulo como dicen eso del motor aver si se soluciona y les aviso


----------



## alex123 (Dic 13, 2013)

Ya regule con eso que tiene atras el motor y sigue igual sigue girando rapido  rapido.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 13, 2013)

Vamos de vuelta, si el motor es de 9V y le están llegando 12V está mal, lo que esté mal no veo por que tenga que ser un capacitor, me suena a que no tenes idea del por que.

Te recomendé alimentar el motor con 9V de otra fuente para descartar ese problema, no se si lo hiciste.

Para alguien que comentó por ahí, NO todos los motores tienen ese agujero con el preset para regular, para los que peinamos varias canas existieron y siguen existiendo motores sin calibración electrónica, y son mecánicas.

Si tu motor tiene el famoso preset de velocidad quiere decir que el motor real que está adentro es de 3V y posee una fuente regulada para ajustar la velocidad, esa fuente regulada trabaja con 9V como decis, pero ojo que si tiene 12V algunas fuentes se queman, se ponen en corto y ya no regulan mas.

Hay algunos casos en donde está el agujero para el ajuste de velocidad, pero adentro no tienen nada.

Sería mas fácil para todos si pudieras sacar una foto del motor en cuestión y si se puede del mecanismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 13, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> Sería mas fácil para todos si pudieras sacar una foto del motor en cuestión y si se puede del mecanismo.


Y mejor sería si antes de meterle mano al voleo hiciera las mediciones y procedimientos que le están sugiriendo los compañeros del foro


----------



## alex123 (Dic 14, 2013)

Alimentarlo con otra fuente aver si enconsigo una fuente tengo un cargador universal por hay. Saven que hoy me di cuenta que los cables del motor van directo de la fuente de alimentacion nada regula para que vaya al motor eso quiere decir que internamente este motor tiene un regulador y la fuente esta lo a quemado y ya no regula.



A y savias que mi transformador en alterno me da 11v y ahora me fije vien en continua me da hasta 15v a suvido cual es la causa de que me mande mucha corriente por hay me han dicho que los diodos y el condenzador aumentan levemente la tencion por eso dije que un condenzador podria estar provocando la suvida por que en alterno me da 11v


----------



## sergiot (Dic 14, 2013)

Por tu tipo de respuesta nos da indicio de que no tienes conocimientos básicos de electrónica, no es para que te ofendas, pero es simplemente que cuando uno da consejos de electrónica sobre una reparación estima que la otra persona sabe de lo que se está hablando.

Tus 11V de alterna son eficaces, que es lo que el tester mide, cuando se le colocan los diodos y los electrolíticas para hacerla continua se debe multiplicar ese valor eficaz por 1.41 dando como resultado 15V, como bien has medido. La explicación es bastante mas compleja, pero para que tengas una idea del por que es suficiente.


----------



## alex123 (Dic 14, 2013)

aver creo que tu no entendiste mas bien yo dije que mi fuente de alimentacion tiene 15v y veo que esa corriente va directo al motor y el motor requiere solo de 9v lo cual es mucho para el motor y lo hace girar demaciado rapido la fuente claro que es eficaz hasta de sobra pero eso no es es el caso,lo que queremos esta facil ya me dieron una idea de que esta mal y todo apunta a que hay que cambiar motor.



PD: tengo conocimientos minimos de electronica claro que no soy experto he reparado objetos electronicos como celulares,soldar cables,soldar pantalla de telefono chino y eso si que cuesta, tambien construi un amplificador una fuente de alimentacion,pero siempre nos topamos con cosas nuevas y claro para mi esto de la casetera es nuevo.no me afendo, con decirte esto quiero que tu tambien no ignores mis minimos conocimientos que tengo en electronica saludos jejeje


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 14, 2013)

¿Porqué no subes una foto del motor? Así también podemos aconsejarte mejor.

Y yo también estoy de acuerdo con sergiot, por tu comentario #14 parece que no sabes la diferencias entre voltaje eficaz y amplitud, pero no ocurre nada, aquí estamos para ayudar, nadie nace sabido y esa es precisamente la razón de ser de este foro. 

Quizás esta figura pueda ayudarte:







El voltaje eficaz es el marcado como Vrms y la amplitud es Vo. En señales sinusoidales el promedio temporal es 1/Sqrt(2) y por eso tienes que Vrms=0.707*Vo. Entonces cuando rectificas la señal y la filtras lo que obtienes a la salida es la amplitud (Vo) y por eso cuando mides 11V de alterna a la salida del tr al filtrarla obtienes aprox. 15V

Y también tienes razón tú, si el motor dice que es de 9v y le llegan 15v le están llegando más de los indicados... a no ser que quien diseñó esa grabadora ya tuviera eso en cuenta. Por eso no estaría de más que subieras las fotos (del motor y de la grabadora)
¿es de este tipo?


----------



## alex123 (Dic 14, 2013)

Oh ahora si que me imprecionaste es cierto no*-S*e eso de formulas voltaje eficaz y amplitud, pero yo mas que teorico soy practico gracias por info aunq*UE* este me parece que tengo que estudiarlo a fondo. Y subire fotos del motor mañana



A algo que me estoy olvidarles contarles es que este transformador tiene su historia una vez lo embobinaron por que quemo el primario. No*-S*e si esto afecto al motor ya que al ser e*M*bobinado pude de que por eso hay corriente demas.


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 15, 2013)

> A algo que me estoy olvidarles contarles es que este transformador tiene su historia una vez lo embobinaron por que quemo el primario. Noce si esto afecto al motor ya que al ser enbobinado pude de que por eso hay corriente demas.



Pues depende del enbobinador, si lo hizo bien, debería haberlo dejado con los mismos voltajes de salida que el original, pero sino...


----------



## alex123 (Dic 15, 2013)

Sino que?*-*que pasa si el bobinador lo *H*i*Z*o mal hay alguna pro*B*abilidad de que esto afecto al motor por cuando lo embobinaron no paso mucho dias el motor empe*Z*o a girar rapido


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 15, 2013)

> Sino que?que pasa si el embobinador lo iso mal hay alguna probavilidad de que esto afecto al motor por cuando lo embobinaron no paso mucho dias el motor empeso a girar rapido



Esto lo debería haber dicho en el mensaje #1.

Yo diria que toda la probabilidad. ¡Claro! imagina que la salida original fuera de 9V (12v rectificada) , si no se hizo bien el rebobinado, podríamos tener a la salida 11V, que si la rectificas y filtras son 15v. Si ha ocurrido ésto, el regulador de velocidad del motor ha funcionado hasta que se ha recalentado y estropeado por exceso de tensión. Ahora casi con toda seguridad podemos asegurar que el problema ha sido el rebobinado.


----------



## alex123 (Dic 15, 2013)

Si el Problema esta en el tranformador y aparte esta mal el motor tendria que cambiar esos dos componentes :-D a y no pude subir foto del motor la internet la señal se cayo quisas mañana suba las foto para que lo vean de todas formas o si la señal vuelve hoy dia lo subo.PD: estoy conectado via celular jeje


----------



## alex123 (Dic 15, 2013)

aqui las fotos del motor con varias vistas


----------



## jmal2d (Dic 15, 2013)

¡Perfecto!
Ese agujerito que se ve negro, es un acceso para el potenciómetro de ajuste de velocidad. Con ayuda de un destornillador plano pequeñito puedes ajustar la velocidad, pero desgraciadamente el tuyo se ha estropeado y no ajusta bien. Con el destornillador y cuidado de no dañar la placa donde soldar los terminales, puedes quitar la tapa trasera y ver el circuito regulador.
Tendrás que comprar un motor de las mismas características y también cambiar el transformador, puedes pasarle la factura a quien rebobinó el transformador.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 15, 2013)

Creo que si hubieses dicho lo del trafo primero la cosa hubiese sido mas corta, pero ya está.

Volviendo al tema, el motor parece ser el original del aparato, pero no el trafo, para confirmar que está bien y que está mal, lo que se hacía era ver cuantas pilas usaba y de esa manera tener certeza del voltaje.

Fijate que la tapa del motor sale a presión, sacala y verificá que tenga la fuente interna, he visto algunos que no tienen nada.


----------



## alex123 (Dic 15, 2013)

Usa tres pares de pilas grandes y el regulador ese agujero negro no funciona esta averiado a y el que embobino el trafo era un tecnico electronico no era mi amigo ni como pasarla la factura, tendre que romper la alcancia aver cuanta monedas tengo jeje sino me alcanza lo dejare tal cual esta hasta ahorrar dinero.


----------



## analogico (Dic 15, 2013)

alex123 dijo:


> Usa tres pares de pilas grandes y el regulador ese agujero negro no funciona esta averiado a y el que embobino el trafo era un tecnico electronico no era mi amigo ni como pasarla la factura, tendre que romper la alcancia aver cuanta monedas tengo jeje sino me alcanza lo dejare tal cual esta hasta ahorrar dinero.




mide el tranfornador si es de 9 Ac 
o es de 7 AC

si puedes conseguir las pilas y probar con pilas

ahora considera quizas es mas economico comprar otra  radio

a veces el regulador del motor esta en la placa
pero es otra adivinanza

el que menciones el modelo no significa nada
lo mejor era que hubieras puesto fotos
fotos nitidas

y no toques la regulacion  eso es la ultima oportunidad
si no tienes el equipo adecuado la regulacion de velocidad del motor es muy dificil
siempre queda un poco mas rapido o mas lento
lo que quiere decir que solo los caset que se graben en ese equipo se escucharan bien solo en ese equipo


----------



## alex123 (Dic 15, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> mide el tranfornador si es de 9 Ac
> o es de 7 AC
> 
> si puedes conseguir las pilas y probar con pilas
> ...



ya medi el transformador lee en mis mensajes anteriores me mide como 11v ac la regulacion no esta en la placa por que no veo ningun intergradito de control de velocidad de motor en la placa parece que la regulacion esta en el mismo motor.


----------

